# Is TaylorMade Losing It's Edge to the Square Driver?



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Is TaylorMade Losing It's Edge to the Square Driver?

Tuesday February 6, 2007



The "hottest" marketing trend in the driver world today is the square-headed driver. Both Callaway and Nike officially hit the market with their entries at the recent PGA Show. Yet, TaylorMade appears to be sticking with their moveable weight concept they introduced in 2004. Does this mean that TaylorMade is losing its edge in the driver market that it's owned for years?

According to president and CEO of TaylorMade-Adidas Golf who was quoted at the PGA Show, "the square-headed driver phenomenon will be over in about 90 days." Wow! That's a big time shot over the bow of Callaway and Nike who are relying on their "squares" to help push driver sales in 2007.

What seems to be really occurring is the creation of two retail pricing levels. The first at $300 and a second at $500. Mr. King at TaylorMade is probably right in that the square driver phenonmenon will quickly fade and be replaced by something new in 3-6 months. Look at the last three Ping gererations with the G2, the G5 and now the Rapture all coming out in the last eighteen months.

TaylorMade's entries for 2007 are a throwback to their earlier Burner (retail price $359) which is targeted to price-conscious "bomb and gouge" player that focuses on speed to satisfy their need for added distance and the r7 SuperQuad (retail price $499) which should attract bigger budgeted golfers more concerned about course management and accuracy versus power.

In comparison, Callaway's entries are the Big Bertha 460cc (Retail Price $299) and the FT-i Series (retail price $499). Even Nike gives you two pricing options with its SasQuatch Sumo Square Driver (retail price $499) and the SasQuatch Sumo Driver (retail price $299).

If square drivers take the market by storm, expect to see new iterations of the concept extending into fairway woods and perhaps hybrids. If not, you'll see those hot "squares" in the discount rack for $299 by May 1st.

Golf Gear News - Is TaylorMade Losing It's Edge to the Square Driver?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I can't predict when the square driver phase will come to a close, it seems to me that I haven't really seen too many comercials or advertisements for the new 'stuff' as if yet on the T.V. To a recreational golfer though, a driver that improves my off center hits does sound mighty appealing. 

I plan to wait out the square drivers and try to buy one on clearance in the next year or two.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Sqaure drivers are the next big thing. I however, will never make the change. Traditional shape for me.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the squares won't be as big a hit as people may think. I heard one hit- the Nike, and it is horrible sounding to me, I personally couldn't play with it. And I think the clubs are just butt ugly.

People disliked the HiBore when it came out, hated the shape of the club, didn't like that it hit straight(?).... it all comes down to what the pros are hitting.... all us duffers think if Tiger hits it, or Vijay hits it.... If the squares show up alot on tour I think it will catch on....


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

TaylorMade is likely sitting on a square design. Waiting to see what happens with this concept.
From what I have read about the square drivers is this. They will be marketed towards the golfers who want straighter tee shots (Don't we all want that?) 
I have been told by a couple of guys that have tried them on launch monitors that they could not hit those drivers crooked! One guy told me he deliberately hit balls off the toe and heel of the Nike and still could not hit it crooked!
I also heard that the yardage is down on the new Sumo Square, but once again if you are in the fairway all day you can give up a few yards.
I for one do not like the looks of the Nike. I have not seen the Callaway, so I reserve judgment on that one.
But you can bet that TaylorMade will not lose market share if these drivers take off. They'll be right behind with a new improved model! After all TaylorMade has become well known for their Quarterly New Driver Model, on sale now!


----------

